# Another NYT Clay Baker...



## JoeV (Oct 1, 2008)

IF nothing else, I'm tenacious about stopping in every thrift  shop in town, while searching for cooking and baking items. Today I hit a double play with a clay baker for $6.99 and a pasta maker for $6.49. The funny part of this is that while at the Italian Deli buying some dried sausages for a fishing trip this weekend, I was looking at the pasta machines, and this model was $44.99. I held my ground just knowing that if I waited long enough, that I would find one at a grarage sal or the Thrift Store. The _Schlemmertopf 839 clay baker _goes for about $39.00 on Amazon.







The neatest part of this lay baker is that I can fit 3 closed pots in my oven to make 3 loaves of NYT bread t one time.

Joe


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 1, 2008)

Man! You lucked out big time. How do you use the clay bakerto bake bread? I picked up a brand new Romertopf for five bucks at a thrift store in Texas.


----------



## josh_swinehart (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice finds, two of my favorite thrift shops closed in the last month, out of the blue. I wil have to go looking a bit farther away for some new ones to frequent.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 1, 2008)

the clay baker looks wonderful. maybe i will check second hand stores for something similar


----------



## JoeV (Oct 1, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Man! You lucked out big time. How do you use the clay bakerto bake bread? I picked up a brand new Romertopf for five bucks at a thrift store in Texas.



Your Romertopf can be used just like my two clay bakers. It's easiest if you use parchment paper, so check out my tutorial a few posts back at http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/nyt-and-parchment-paper-tutorial-50262.html

Joe


----------

